# Ariens 522EC Snow Thrower - Repair Manual Available? (Change Fuel Filter)



## Don1947 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have an Ariens 522EC Snow Thrower with a Tecumseh engine that is about 5-7 years old. It won't start and I'm wondering if it is a clogged fuel filter. Does anyone know if there is a service manual available free on-line or at a reasonable cost so I can get some direction in repairing it?​


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

they used to have free manual downloads at the Tecum web site. Not sure if they still do or not though. 

As for repairing it.... First you need to find out whats missing... are you in fact getting fuel? Does the engine have spark?? Not sure what your skill levels are, but if you know how to check spark, thats the first step I would take.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Don,
Looks like you might be able to find a manual, if you don't already have one, specific to your machine here,
Ariens Order Owners Manuals
Manuals for your Tecumseh might be found here,
http://www.tecumsehpower.com/


----------



## Don1947 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Yes I can do all that. I just wanted to have some diagram in case there was something unique about assembly.


----------

